# Steam in the Garden Website



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Everybody

The new Steam in the Garden Website has been launched. Go to http://www.steamup.com/ and see what you have been missing.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, it looks nice, I got signed up.


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Dan, Registered OK for the e Edition, but your registration form rejected UK as a country, Is this deliberate ?  It wanted at least 3 characters, so I used England. 

All the best.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Signed up yesterday.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

So what is the web site's REAL name? Sometimes I get Steamup dot NET and sometimes I get Steamup dot BIZ. No consistancy about it. I just tried to register and although the address in the address bar was Steamup dot NET, IE asked if I wanted to save the password for Steamup dot BIZ. When these things don't match, it creates some really uneasy feelings about what I am really connected to. 

The site is also EXTREMELY SLOW. 

Last night I gave up trying to get to the forums. Do they exist? Or is the site only partially present (links present, but don't go anywhere?) 

I did get to the Web Columns but it took about 4 minutes to load it. 

Anybody else experiencing these problems?


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Agree the site is very very slow and once registered and logged in could not get to the pages, gave up waiting...


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rodblakeman on 18 Oct 2011 12:07 PM 
Agree the site is very very slow and once registered and logged in could not get to the pages, gave up waiting... 


I just tried and I can't get in. Also agree, very, very slow. Too many time-outs. I'll try some other time.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I never did get an email with my password, might have to check my spam folder.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

It IS reaaaaaallllllllyyyyy ssssllllloooooowwwwwwww. Speed will probably have to pick up if it is to catch on (mho). Nice site though.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I just got in AND registered. Received a confirmation e-mail and my password. Seems to be running a little faster right now.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I never did get my password emailed to me.


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm in!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

why would you use steam in the garden for??


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 18 Oct 2011 03:26 PM 
why would you use steam in the garden for?? 

Vegetables are always better when they have been steamed!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 18 Oct 2011 03:27 PM 
Posted By NTCGRR on 18 Oct 2011 03:26 PM 
why would you use steam in the garden for?? 

Vegetables are always better when they have been steamed! 

Not if its Brussels Sprouts


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

I recently subscribed to steam in the garden and like it a lot more than garden railways. That's probably because when it comes to 45mm, my only interest is live steam.

As far as the website goes, it looks good. Runs just fine for me.

The one thing I might be a little bit critical of is the forum, I personally would have liked to see a phpbb or vbulletin forum because of their functionality, but I can live with that.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I just tried to login and it wouldn't accept the password they just sent! They sent a NEW one and it still will not accept. I think I'm done with that site. Thank you.


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

Just registered. 
No problems at all. 
Site moves along as quick as MLS, if not a bit quicker. 
Looking forward to enjoying the new website as much as I enjoy MLS. 

Craig


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan
Maybe the site can offer a tutorial for myself and others as I cannot seem to use past practice of submitting video and photos in the forum posts. Tried it in the "blow off steam" with Scott's post on Weekend steamup.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

OK you guys. Finally got in with the FOURTH password. Jeesh!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 18 Oct 2011 03:12 PM 
I never did get my password emailed to me. Try again Jerry to re-register. I was going to give-up, but when I saw it was working for everybody else, I pushed onward. The site could be a little "twitchy" yet.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll agree there are some "glitches" but we are working on it. When you put in .com it will go to .biz, it is the same thing, another "glitch" being worked on.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

I registered with no problem. When I tried to log on with the e-mailed password, I ASSUMED that I would use my name to log in and did not get access to the site. Then I ACTUALLY READ the log in instructions, used my e-mail address and have had no problems since. 
So the only problem I have had so far has been from me not following instructions !!! 
Thanks guys, the site looks great! I hope to be able to get back to work on projects and start posting again soon. 
Larry Newman


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, what am I missing? Where do I find the place to change to the password that I want to use? 

Larry


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Larry Green on 19 Oct 2011 09:22 AM 
OK, what am I missing? Where do I find the place to change to the password that I want to use? 

Larry 
Larry,

Profile, Contact info


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Why doesn't it accept your address says either st. address or P.O. box, and then says it doesn't recognize, and it doesn't allow you to register. I know I live in Podunkyville, but it is a valid address???????????? Regal 


Tried again this morning, still no go says "not a valid input"???????????? Guess dey don't want to accept me "sniff" sniff"


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 18 Oct 2011 03:26 PM 
why would you use steam in the garden for?? 

cause it's free Marty don't ya know you go for anything "FREE" Hah LOL Regal


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Gary, I got it. I'm on mental overload right now with some real-life issues. gotta get back down to the basement shop to regain my sanity, or what's left of it. 

Larry


----------



## Don5 (Nov 25, 2009)

Jeez, some people are sure critical of a brand new website that someone is trying to create for free use. Programming isn't always that simple. I tried registering yesterday, got right in, and received a verification email within minutes. And I am using a Macintosh! Maybe that is the difference. Thanks, Steve Jobs!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe that is the difference.I doubt it. I also got right in and registered a few days ago on a Windows machine.  Sorry to rain on your parade. hehehe


----------



## Don5 (Nov 25, 2009)

Well, Steve_ did_ make some great computers - Kinda like the Aster of steam engines - Sniff, sniff


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Still won't let me register my address???????????? Oh well don't need it that bad!! Try in a year or so maybe then!! Regal


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 19 Oct 2011 08:22 PM 
Still won't let me register my address???????????? Oh well don't need it that bad!! Try in a year or so maybe then!! Regal 
Regal,
Are you by any chance using SAFARI?
If so, try using a different browser.
Try using a different one anyway and see what happens. 
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I gave up. I have a Mac and am using Firefox.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 19 Oct 2011 08:51 PM 
Posted By blueregal on 19 Oct 2011 08:22 PM 
Still won't let me register my address???????????? Oh well don't need it that bad!! Try in a year or so maybe then!! Regal 
Regal,
Are you by any chance using SAFARI?
If so, try using a different browser.
Try using a different one anyway and see what happens. 
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada
Nope! I am on a Dell, and Firefox, which I have used for 2+ years, and like it better than IE, but maybe I'll load the IE and try it that way!! Regal


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Well so much for trying IE did the same thing!! "Sniff" "Sniff" I guess I'm just not wanted over der!! LOL Regal I heard it's kinda steamy over der???? What you tink????? Regal


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Worked fine with Safari for me.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

So....does all this excitement regarding SITG coming back up mean we're gonna loose all your posting here on MLS? I have enjoyed your threads. Are ya staying...or going?


----------



## daveb (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all, had one minor problem. The system would not take a three letter city, it required five letters. had to add two dashes at the end of my city name to get the system to accept. After registering, couldn't find a way to change password the system gave me.. Looks like it will be a pretty good site

Dave Barker
Bow NH


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Can't change password either, emailed them... 

Put in any city, you can edit later... I removed my street address and put a bogus phone number in too.... 

Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I changed the password but cannot use a psuedonym... too much personal info is revealed.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Semp, where did you find the screen to change the password? 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Lets see if I can remember how I got there.

Left side menu "User Menu", Click on: "Your Details" 

Then hover mouse arrow over Gray box near the middle top, "Edit" and click the dropdown: "Update your profile".

Then click on "Contact Info" tab near middle.

"Password" and "Verify Password" are the 5th and 6th text boxes.



P.S. be sure to click the approriate button at the bottom of the page to save the update.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

gah! I was right there and missed it.... thanks! 

Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Personally I do NOT like the format of the site... sorry if that insults anyone. WAY TOO many adverts take WAY TOO much screen space. The menus could be seriously reduced in realestate too.

I go to a site like THIS one (MLS) for the forums and not to read huge menus and advertisememts. Not near enough space is devoted to the forum DATA (the actual posts, what people have written) and the ability to get to that major reason for the site's existance (to ME, the user, at least!). MLS may have its problems, but it is a lot cleaner from MY viewpoint than many others. SitG is just too cluttered and extremely SLOW.

Again, sorry if my comments are insulting... I just have seen so much better than what is there. (And there are other forums that are MUCH, MUCH WORSE, but I don't frequent them at all anymore.)


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I must say I signed up the first or second day with no problems...Bill Gates to the rescue!!??? @#!! I have Internet explorer. the site was slow and not many of us had added anything to the forums yet...I'll have to check back


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Dan, this is my second attempt at a posting regarding the SitG Internet site. For some reason, the first posted a blank screen 

First, I agree with other writers in that the site is far too cumbersome. 

Secondly, although I've been able to post a couple Swap Shop ads, and they were easy to do, there is no "WANTED" option. In posting an actual "WANTED" listing, I was forced to insert a price even though I have no idea what an eventual price may be, so I entered $0.00. That's not what I expect to pay, but it did let me complete the listing. These two problems need a resolution. 

Finally, I think signing in requires far too much information. and although I provided it, I DON'T WANT IT SOLD OR DISTRIBUTED TO ANYONE ELSE. IT IS NOT PROVIDED FOR ANY FORM OF MARKETING. 

Regards and good luck, 

Will Lindley


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Will, you can go in after signing up and change all your info... I put in a bogus phone number, and I erased my street address. 

It really does not check or need anything real but your email address... 

Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I changed my First and Last names in the profile edit screen and although it shows the change has occurred on that screen, when I log in again it still greets me with the name I signed up with. So changing info on the edit screen does not change the info it is storing in other places.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, when I pull up my details, my street address is still blank, after erasing it and saving it... 

When you pull up the profile screen, does it indeed show a different first and last name than your "login name"? It's not unusual in that usually the only thing you cannot change is your "screen name" once created, just like here... try changing the other data. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 21 Oct 2011 04:04 PM 
Well, when I pull up my details, my street address is still blank, after erasing it and saving it... 

When you pull up the profile screen, does it indeed show a different first and last name than your "login name"? It's not unusual in that usually the only thing you cannot change is your "screen name" once created, just like here... try changing the other data. 

Regards, Greg 

When I created the account I used my real 1st and last names and it created a "User" name by combining them.

I then edited my 1st and last names and that seems to have stuck as when I log in again and look at my profile is shows the edited names.

But my "User" name is unchanged and it still says 'Hi" to me using my real 1st and last names. And I see my real name in the list of users on-line when viewing the forum list.

It presently says there are "2 members and 34 guests" on-line, but I see only my name in the list.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 20 Oct 2011 04:22 PM 
Personally I do NOT like the format of the site... sorry if that insults anyone. WAY TOO many adverts take WAY TOO much screen space. The menus could be seriously reduced in realestate too.

I go to a site like THIS one (MLS) for the forums and not to read huge menus and advertisememts. Not near enough space is devoted to the forum DATA (the actual posts, what people have written) and the ability to get to that major reason for the site's existance (to ME, the user, at least!). MLS may have its problems, but it is a lot cleaner from MY viewpoint than many others. SitG is just too cluttered and extremely SLOW.

Again, sorry if my comments are insulting... I just have seen so much better than what is there. (And there are other forums that are MUCH, MUCH WORSE, but I don't frequent them at all anymore.)



Honest review offering relevant feedback that would improve the website.


----------

